# Can't bear to be parted from her tennis ball



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly LOVES her tennis balls - more than anything. If she has one in her mouth, I can always take it from her, but she won't voluntarily drop it for anything - not even chicken OR cheese!!

On Thursday, we played and played and played until she had no energy to play anymore..... This was the result!




And here we are yesterday all dressed up ready for a wedding (Tilly didn't come to the wedding, she just wanted to be in the pic)... Guess what she has in her mouth?!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the picture of Tilly asleep with her ball still clenched in her mouth 
Dot loves her ball too - although her ball of preference is a Grinz. Inzi loves her Chuckit. However they only get their balls when we are out - otherwise Inzi just mithers non stop.

You look beautiful, slim with such a neat bump.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

What's a grinz? Sounds intriguing!!

The tennis ball pic is at my mum and dad's house - my mum lets her have the tennis balls out most of the time and puts them away when she thinks Tilly is flagging. At home - they stay in the tennis ball cupboard unless we go to the park!

We've got into bad throwing habits..... Tilly has never learnt to bring the ball back and drop it. We always take 2 balls to the park. After throwing both, she will put them down, and wait by them for me to walk over and throw one.... Any tips on how to get her to fetch back and drop them?? 

My dress for the wedding was a flattering one - skimmed my bump nicely  thank you x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely photos, wish mine would keep their toys that long. If Max had a tennis ball it would be naked in five minutes flat! This is the state of a raggy I bought for them yesterday


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Oh bless Tilly. Two lovely photos. 

Poppy's current favourite toy is a mini space hopper. It makes the strangest sound like Punch (from Punch & Judy) having a total meltdown!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely photos of you, OH, Tilly & bump! 
Ralph is one for balls, and I can sympathise with marzi as Ralph can mither for a ball.
I am also intrigued as to what a "grinz" is?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely photo's Lottie, Dudley loves chasing a ball but will only drop it for a high value treat - the chase me to get it back game is by far his favourite, with any toy!! I try not o do this but Oliver loves to and Dudley loves playing it with other dogs too, whatever the toy he will keep going right up to their faces trying to entice them to 'try to get it'!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

George jusy loves his tennis balls, if he plays with his cockapoo friend Ollie we only take Ollies ball as George will not drop his for them both to play!! He will also try and take Ollies ball home and we can't get it out of his mouth.

Just got back from a week in Wales with lots of walks on the beach and cottage had a large garden. As there were 6 of us (plus 3 more dogs) plenty of people to play ball with ALL the time, we had to leave the ball at home in the end to give us a rest haha. When we goy home he even found the bag his balls were in and unpacked them himself!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rogz grinz dog ball .... They have teeth painted on them, are not easily destroyed and importantly for Dot, it makes a whistley noise when thrown. Kiki had one from her secret Santa (Wilf) and Dot loved it.
Dot suffers from obscured vision due to rampant curly facial hair and massive flappy ears, so this is the perfect ball for her as even if she doesn't see it she might hear it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely family shot!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tracey, Tilly pesters for the ball to be thrown something shocking!

She will chase ANYTHING. Whenever she's awake she's usually sitting at the back door staring intensely at us waiting for us to open it. Then she goes outside and stands in the middle of the garden doing some more staring waiting for something (anything!) to be thrown.

Is it more cocker spaniel or poodle that loves to chase balls? Or a toxic combination of both?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My two love chasing, we were at a play park today - no kids around so I let them off. I threw a ball for the girls and Lola went down the slide to get to it quicker! I couldn't believe my eyes! She came straight back to me all proud of herself  wish I had had a camera


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> My two love chasing, we were at a play park today - no kids around so I let them off. I threw a ball for the girls and Lola went down the slide to get to it quicker! I couldn't believe my eyes! She came straight back to me all proud of herself  wish I had had a camera


Sounds like Lola would be an agility pro! Watch out Dudley!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is so cute 

Chance loves her tennis balls and says she will have to investigate a grinz ball - Molly is not a huge fan of chasing balls as I don't think she was played with at all in her first home so she just has the occasional burst of fetching.

For dogs who do not bring the ball back - stop throwing it unless they do  if they want it throwing again they will soon learn the only way to get it thrown is to bring it back.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Getting them to bring it back is tricky for a breed that likes to guard as much as fetch. A conflict arises with each and every throw. I'd teach the bring it back concept with a long lead and treats, we use the command "bring it closer". When she has that down then take her to an area she has never played in before and sit on a bench. Tell her "bring it closer" then ignore her until it is reachable. With Rufus it all depends on where we play. If we are still or sitting he'll return it, if we are walking he'll drop it on the path ahead for us but if another dog is around he must carry it. 

A chuckit is a must!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful photos Lottie! So has the ball taken over in the 'I love stone' stakes then?  Poppy gets very obsessed with her tennis ball and hasn't destroyed it amazingly! But I'm sure she would play fetch until complete exhaustion and then some  
We use two balls and try and say drop at exactly the point she drops one before we throw the second, she will now occasionally drop on command but inconsistently. She does bring them back nearly every time and parades around at your feet to tease, sometimes banging your leg with it but unable to actually let go ha! - Dawn I think Poppy was made in the image of Dudley, everything you describe is always her to a tee!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Now I find the trick is to take two balls...and you don't throw the second ball until the first ball is dropped at your feet.


----------

